# Elau SX1 Handbuch



## MajorutyOfOne (19 August 2009)

Guten Abend,
ich suche ein Handbuch für die obengenannte Steuerung SX 1.
Genial wäre, wenn es als PDF existieren würde


----------



## denbelg (24 August 2009)

*Handbuch*

Vielleicht einmal hören bei Schneider Electric in Ratingen (Elau ist ein tochterunternehmen von SE)

Chris


----------



## redschi (8 September 2009)

Hi

Soviel ich weiss gibts das Handbuch nur in gedruckter Form und zwar 2  volle Ordner.  Einen für die Software und einen für die  Hardware.

Check mal bei ELAU direkt  0049 9391 5006 0 

Ansonsten melde dich bei mir nochmals.

Gruss Redschi


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (9 September 2009)

redschi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Soviel ich weiss gibts das Handbuch nur in gedruckter Form und zwar 2  volle Ordner.  Einen für die Software und einen für die  Hardware.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip. Komme erst nächste Woche wieder zu dem Kunden mit dem sporadischen Fehler an den Servoverstärkern.


----------

